# teaching jobs



## macro (Aug 10, 2014)

hi i am new to the site but would like to ask some questions about life in egypt at the moment.
my husband is egyptian and we have 2 children. we are looking to move to egypt for sept 2015. i have my eye on a school in Alex but am also considering cairo, however my concerns are with regards to the political situation. can anyone shed any light on what day to day living is like in a british or international school and these cities in general? 
thank you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Schools continue as normal unless of course there is a problem getting to school however things seem to be much quieter now and of course no one can predict the future


----------



## macro (Aug 10, 2014)

thank you


----------

